# big lats



## socc3r_Freak (Nov 27, 2005)

how can i get my lats so that they go from my armpit all the way down.  Right now my lats seem to end at the bottom my chest.  Is the reason my lats dont go all the way down because they are not big enough or because my muscles are built like that.  I've seen some guys with huge lats but they dont seem go down their side jus huge lats up top but im not sure becuase they werent flexing their lats.  but yea will my lats eventually go from my sides to my armpit if they get big enough or are there certain exercises i have to do?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2005)

Try this....click me


----------

